# Neuter at less then a year old



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I would like to hear form anyone that had their GSD neutered between 6 months and a year, I have vacations scheduled when Frank will be 7 months and 8 months, I would love to have him neutered then, so he wouldn't have to be home alone afterwards. I know many people say to waite till over a year, but I've had my other dogs (collies) done at 6-7 months without any affect to them personality wise or physical wise. I would just like to hear from others who had their GSD neutered under a year of age, 
I do AKC obedience with him, but I won't let him do any training type jumping till he's over 2 years old, I also have 2 other neutered male dogs in the house that he gets along with fine. 
Sorry if this is long I just want to get as much info as possible before I make the decision.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm waiting until my boy's well over 1 to get him neutered. I think you'll get a lot of replies


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would wait for the dog to mature structurally, around 2 or 3 if at all. As long as you are responsible as an owner and do not let your dog wander, there is no reason to neuter early. 
I certainly wouldn't have him neutered when giving vaccinations, that is already a stress to his system. Vaccines should be given to healthy dogs and not near time of surgical procedures.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would wait for the dog to mature structurally, around 2 or 3 if at all. As long as you are responsible as an owner and do not let your dog wander, there is no reason to neuter early.
> I certainly wouldn't have him neutered when giving vaccinations, that is already a stress to his system. Vaccines should be given to healthy dogs and not near time of surgical procedures.


I tend to agree with you on this one.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I would wait for the dog to mature structurally, around 2 or 3 if at all. As long as you are responsible as an owner and do not let your dog wander, there is no reason to neuter early.
> I certainly wouldn't have him neutered when giving vaccinations, that is already a stress to his system. Vaccines should be given to healthy dogs and not near time of surgical procedures.


I agree as well.

I got my GSD neutered at 15 months (dog park rules) but my GSD/Husky mix is 1.5 years old and he is not neutered, I doubt that I will have him neutered but If I do it wont be until he is at least 2 years old.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

This is a great question and I'm interested to hear the answers. My vet recommends most owners neuter at about 6 mos, but is completely supportive of my wanting to wait until Zeke reaches is full growth. I personally plan to neuter between 18 mos- 2 yrs, unless there is some sort of problem.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is a good thread with a lot of feed back.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/143057-when-neuter.html?highlight=neutering


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

One more thing..... If you are wanting to neuter because you dont want your dog to grow up and become aggressive.....

Neutering will not solve aggression problems, training will.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Aggression is not something I think neutering solves, so it's not really part of my decision, the only way I guess it would come into it, would be if I started having problems between Frank and my other 2 males.


----------



## Navah (Aug 10, 2010)

I hear quite a few people say they would never spay until they are older. I was curious as to how you got around getting that in your contract? Myself and everyone else I know that bought from a breeder has a contract that you have to fix before 1 year of age. Is this something you discussed with the breeder beforehand?

I have had many dogs, all fixed at 6 months of age. It’s never been a problem for me. I researched this topic to death for my Navah and my results were they both have pros and cons and its really up to what makes you, as a responsible owner, comfortable. 

My findings were that most Vets are passionately on the side of fixing at around 6 months. While most breeders and pure, well bred dog owners are passionately on the side of fixing later on in life. Both sides have very good points. 


I’m still confused as to when ill fix my baby, I may go middle of the road and do it around 11 months to a year.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I remember reading that males that get neutered before maturity tend to be more on the feminine side when they grow up.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

My Breeder actually recommends neutering after 1 year of age, for all of her male puppies. I just like to do my own research too.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Navah said:


> I hear quite a few people say they would never spay until they are older. I was curious as to how you got around getting that in your contract? Myself and everyone else I know that bought from a breeder has a contract that you have to fix before 1 year of age. Is this something you discussed with the breeder beforehand?


My agreement states two years


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Feminine side? Do you mean they don't get their second sex characteristics if neutered before they mature? I have heard this as well.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Feminine side? Do you mean they don't get their second sex characteristics if neutered before they mature? I have heard this as well.


I dont remember what thread I heard that on but yes, I believe they said they might stay on the small side and their head and face can seem more feminine?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The testosterone (I think) gives them their masculine look while they're filling out a bit later, so if they're neutered early, they'll more than likely lack the masculine male look. At least that's what I've heard/read.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rocky was neutered at 9 months and he looks a bit girly.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Riley is a mix but except for a few coloring differences, everyone thinks he's a PB black shepherd... but they think he is a she. We rescued him and therefore he had to be fixed when he was 6 months old, no ifs ands or buts about it. Riley is now almost 6 years old. It wasnt until earlier this year he FINALLY stopped growing and filling out. Had we had the choice, i seriously wouldnt have nuetered him until he was at least 2 years old if ever. He's mixed with border collie but like i said he may as well be PB GSD. He's roughly 80 lbs but has an extremely feminine head and actually moves more like a female would. I have two females as well and am waiting until they're 2 years old before i take them in. If i had a PB male, i dont want to have him neutered unless i have to for medical reasons. My girls will get fixed just because i dont like dealing with my own period, i dont want to deal with theirs for the rest of their lives too. when i get my male, unless its medically necessary, he's staying intact. Its owner preference. I've read breeder contracts that state if you spay or neuter before the age of 24 months, the entire hip/elbow guarentee and replacement should you find hip dysplacia is null and void. its owner preference really. personally, if you're a responsible pet owner, i really dont see the point in neutering at all.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Franksmom said:


> My Breeder actually recommends neutering after 1 year of age, for all of her male puppies. I just like to do my own research too.


 
We just had our 20 mth male neutered and he is all manly. We allowed him to grow to maturity and fill out before neutering him. He is not on the smallish side so if you can wait until 15-24 mths I would do that it is all up to you. As long as he doesn't fight with the neutered dogs or have any physical problems you can wait up to 2 yrs so he can fill out. My male had cryptorchidism(undescended testicle)so he had to be neutered for his health. We were worried should we do it or not and now we are glad that we did because we did not know he was undescended nor the health risks that came with that condition as our other vet completely missed it.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I had Balto neutered when he was 11 months old. I wanted to wait as long as possible at the small chance that his testicles might appear. But they hadn't by then, and me and my female were annoyed by his puberty antics. I otherwise would want to wait until after 2 years old. Nothing nicer than a big masculine head.


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

we had ryder done at 6 months, and he is thin build but weighs between 58-90 pounds....
When i had my sable shep, he was done at 4 months and when he went to his new home at 10 months he was built pretty nice, i don't remember how much he weighed..


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Ryder&SophieSue said:


> we had ryder done at 6 months, and he is thin build but weighs between *58-90 pounds*....
> When i had my sable shep, he was done at 4 months and when he went to his new home at 10 months he was built pretty nice, i don't remember how much he weighed..


Whoa! Huge gap. Did you mean 60? Haha.


----------

